# mydns transfer bind0



## moodsx (6. Dez. 2010)

Hallo Forum,

ich betreibe einen Server Debian 5, ispconfig 3.
Mein bind9 arbeitet sowohl als Primary und Secondary. Das mydns transferiert weder in die eine Richtung noch in die andere.

Kann mir bitte jemand verraten was ich anstellen muss das mydns die zones annimmt und seine primarys an den bind9 sendet?

mydns: 1.2.8.27

Start:

```
mydns[11770]: AXFR is enabled
mydns[11770]: TCP ports are enabled
mydns[11770]: DNS UPDATE is not enabled
mydns[11770]: DNS NOTIFY is not enabled
mydns[11770]: DNS IXFR is not enabled
mydns[11770]: optional 'xfer' column found in 'dns_soa' table
mydns[11770]: mydns 1.2.8.27 started Mon Dec  6 14:13:48 2010 (listening on 3 addresses)
```
mydns.conf:


```
## AUTOMATICALLY GENERATED BY DEBCONF. DO NOT MODIFY DATABASE
## INFORMATION (database, db-*)...
## PLEASE RUN 'dpkg-reconfigure mydns-mysql' INSTEAD.
## CHANGES TO THE FOLLOWING DIRECTIVES ARE NOT PRESERVED, BUT REPLACED,
## ON UPGRADE:
##  user, group, pidfile, db-*, database

##
##  /etc/mydns.conf
##  Thu Aug  2 16:36:26 2007
##  For more information, see mydns.conf(5).
##


                                # DATABASE INFORMATION

db-host = localhost             # SQL server hostname
db-user = ispconfig             # SQL server username
db-password = acfaf91ea59219f7562a69c98f088fd6         # SQL server password
database = dbispconfig          # MyDNS database name


                                # GENERAL OPTIONS

user = nobody                   # Run with the permissions of this user
group = nogroup                 # Run with the permissions of this group
listen = *                      # Listen on these addresses ('*' for all)
no-listen =                     # Do not listen on these addresses


                                # CACHE OPTIONS

zone-cache-size = 2048  # Maximum number of elements stored in the zone cache
zone-cache-expire = 60  # Number of seconds after which cached zones expires
reply-cache-size = 2048 # Maximum number of elements stored in the reply cache
reply-cache-expire = 30 # Number of seconds after which cached replies expire


                                # ESOTERICA

log = LOG_DAEMON        # Facility to use for program output (LOG_*/stdout/stderr)
pidfile = /var/run/mydns.pid    # Path to PID file
timeout = 120   # Number of seconds after which queries time out
multicpu = 1    # Number of CPUs installed on your system
recursive =                     # Location of recursive resolver
allow-axfr = yes # Should AXFR be enabled?
allow-ixfr = yes
allow-tcp = yes  # Should TCP be enabled?
allow-update = no       # Should DNS UPDATE be enabled?
ignore-minimum = no     # Ignore minimum TTL for zone?
soa-table = dns_soa     # Name of table containing SOA records
rr-table = dns_rr       # Name of table containing RR data
## soa-where = server_id = 1               # Extra WHERE clause for SOA queries
## rr-where =  server_id = 1               # Extra WHERE clause for RR queries
use-soa-active = yes # To fix bug 295 where active or inactive status is ignored.
use-rr-active = yes# To fix bug 295 where active or inactive status is ignored.

notify-enable = yes
notify-enabled = yes
```
Danke für Eure Hilfe.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen Sven


----------



## moodsx (6. Dez. 2010)

Hi,

ich bin schon ein kleines Stück weiter gekommen aber es läuft leider noch nicht alles wie gewünscht. Ich möchte jezt noch von einem anderen ispconfig 3 server der als Primary läuft auf den neuen server die zones transferieren.

Fehler:


```
SOA domain.tld. (20) NEED_ANSWER, High Priority IO Driven Task: FORMERR in query - NOTIFY is currently not a supported opcode
```
mydns.conf des Secondary:


```
## AUTOMATICALLY GENERATED BY DEBCONF. DO NOT MODIFY DATABASE
## INFORMATION (database, db-*)...
## PLEASE RUN 'dpkg-reconfigure mydns-mysql' INSTEAD.
## CHANGES TO THE FOLLOWING DIRECTIVES ARE NOT PRESERVED, BUT REPLACED,
## ON UPGRADE:
##  user, group, pidfile, db-*, database

##
##  /etc/mydns.conf
##  Thu Aug  2 16:36:26 2007
##  For more information, see mydns.conf(5).
##


                                # DATABASE INFORMATION

db-host = localhost             # SQL server hostname
db-user = ispconfig             # SQL server username
db-password = acfaf91ea59219f         # SQL server password
database = dbispconfig          # MyDNS database name


                                # GENERAL OPTIONS

user = nobody                   # Run with the permissions of this user
group = nogroup                 # Run with the permissions of this group
listen = *                      # Listen on these addresses ('*' for all)
no-listen =                     # Do not listen on these addresses


                                # CACHE OPTIONS

zone-cache-size = 2048  # Maximum number of elements stored in the zone cache
zone-cache-expire = 60  # Number of seconds after which cached zones expires
reply-cache-size = 2048 # Maximum number of elements stored in the reply cache
reply-cache-expire = 30 # Number of seconds after which cached replies expire


                                # ESOTERICA

log = LOG_DAEMON        # Facility to use for program output (LOG_*/stdout/stderr)
pidfile = /var/run/mydns.pid    # Path to PID file
timeout = 120   # Number of seconds after which queries time out
multicpu = 1    # Number of CPUs installed on your system
recursive =                     # Location of recursive resolver
allow-axfr = yes # Should AXFR be enabled?
allow-ixfr = no
allow-tcp = yes  # Should TCP be enabled?
allow-update = yes       # Should DNS UPDATE be enabled?
ignore-minimum = no     # Ignore minimum TTL for zone?
soa-table = dns_soa     # Name of table containing SOA records
rr-table = dns_rr       # Name of table containing RR data
## soa-where = server_id = 1               # Extra WHERE clause for SOA queries
## rr-where =  server_id = 1               # Extra WHERE clause for RR queries
use-soa-active = yes # To fix bug 295 where active or inactive status is ignored.
use-rr-active = yes# To fix bug 295 where active or inactive status is ignored.

notify-enabled = yes
```
mydns.conf des Primary:


```
## AUTOMATICALLY GENERATED BY DEBCONF. DO NOT MODIFY DATABASE
## INFORMATION (database, db-*)...
## PLEASE RUN 'dpkg-reconfigure mydns-mysql' INSTEAD.
## CHANGES TO THE FOLLOWING DIRECTIVES ARE NOT PRESERVED, BUT REPLACED,
## ON UPGRADE:
##  user, group, pidfile, db-*, database

##
##  /etc/mydns.conf
##  Thu Aug  2 16:36:26 2007
##  For more information, see mydns.conf(5).
##


                                # DATABASE INFORMATION

db-host = localhost             # SQL server hostname
db-user = ispconfig             # SQL server username
db-password = 16224f3ea3e3edd5959150271df9ef6a         # SQL server password
database = dbispconfig          # MyDNS database name


                                # GENERAL OPTIONS

user = nobody                   # Run with the permissions of this user
group = nogroup                 # Run with the permissions of this group
listen = *                      # Listen on these addresses ('*' for all)
no-listen =                     # Do not listen on these addresses


                                # CACHE OPTIONS

zone-cache-size = 2048  # Maximum number of elements stored in the zone cache
zone-cache-expire = 60  # Number of seconds after which cached zones expires
reply-cache-size = 2048 # Maximum number of elements stored in the reply cache
reply-cache-expire = 30 # Number of seconds after which cached replies expire


                                # ESOTERICA

log = LOG_DAEMON        # Facility to use for program output (LOG_*/stdout/stderr)
pidfile = /var/run/mydns.pid    # Path to PID file
timeout = 120   # Number of seconds after which queries time out
multicpu = 1    # Number of CPUs installed on your system
recursive =                     # Location of recursive resolver
allow-axfr = yes # Should AXFR be enabled?
allow-ixfr = no
allow-tcp = yes  # Should TCP be enabled?
allow-update = yes       # Should DNS UPDATE be enabled?
ignore-minimum = no     # Ignore minimum TTL for zone?
soa-table = dns_soa     # Name of table containing SOA records
rr-table = dns_rr       # Name of table containing RR data
## soa-where = server_id = 1               # Extra WHERE clause for SOA queries
## rr-where =  server_id = 1               # Extra WHERE clause for RR queries
use-soa-active = yes # To fix bug 295 where active or inactive status is ignored.
use-rr-active = yes# To fix bug 295 where active or inactive status is ignored.

notify-enabled = yes
```
Kann mir hierzu bitte jemand weiterhelfen? Danke


----------



## Till (7. Dez. 2010)

MyDNS kann keine Zonen per AXFR annehmen, also als slave über axfr betrieben werden. Stattdessen verwendet man dafür die in ispconfig eingebaute master / slave Replikation. Dazu muss ispconfig auf dem slave server im exoert modus installiert werden und dabei angegeben werden, dass es sich mit einem master verbinden soll. dann wählt man in ispconfig in den server einstellungen aus, dass dieser slave ein mirrir des masters ist. Dies führt dazu dass die Konfigurationen für alle dienste des masters auch auf den slave übertragen werden inkl. dns.


----------



## moodsx (7. Dez. 2010)

Aber auch das ist nicht das was ich möchte. Ich möchte lediglich einen "ordentlichen" DNS-Server haben.

Da dieses nicht wirklich das richtige ist, habe ich mich dazu entschlossen mydns abzuschalten und den guten alten bind zu installieren und den "per Hand" zu konfigurieren und es läuft wieder alles sauber, ohne das ganze Theater.


----------



## Till (7. Dez. 2010)

Und wieso konfiguriest Du BIND nicht über ISPConfig? Es sagt doch niemand dass Du mydns nehmen musst, Bind wird doch genauso unterstütz.

Siehe u.a.:

http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-debian-lenny-debian-5.0-with-bind-and-dovecot-ispconfig-3


----------



## moodsx (7. Dez. 2010)

Mist, das hätt ich vorher wissen sollen. Habe hier ein anderes Howto gelesen was nur mydns anbot.

Kann ich jetzt einfach mydns deinstallieren und bind drauflassen und ein update von ispconfig 3.0.3 


```
php -q update.php
```
durchführen? Findet der dann bind9 und konfiguriert das automatisch?


----------



## Till (7. Dez. 2010)

Ja, das geht. Da BIND aber dateibasiert ist und nicht selbst auf die Mysql datenbank mit bestehenden records zugreifen kann, wird er nur neue bzw. gänderte DNS Records übernehmen.


----------



## moodsx (7. Dez. 2010)

Ja das war mir schon fast klar, werd ich alle zones nochmal neu anlegen müssen. Werds probieren. 

Danke erstmal.


----------

